# MAC - Art Supplies - April 10



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

Place all your *Art Supplies* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.






This thread is for pictures only.  Please keep all chatter and questions within the *Art Supplies* discussion thread. 
For official product images, release dates, prices and full collection information, please refer to the *Art Supplies* colour story thread.


----------



## Susanne (Jan 27, 2010)

*Thank you, Erin!!*


----------



## Ambonee (Feb 8, 2010)

some swatches of the new pencils on my hand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They were taken with my iPhone...so sorry for the quality...


----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 3, 2010)

ignore the fugly sample packaing!

Point of view - Light neutral 
Full of flare - Bright yellow coral 
Purposefully red - Dirty red coral


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Mar 21, 2010)

Images belong to *SmokeSignal16*....

Left to Right:

Top Row (Pearlglides):
Almost Noir
Designer Purple
Petrol Blue
Undercurrent
Industrial
Black Line

Left to Right:

Bottom Row(GPS):
GreenGrease
Zinc Zone
Slick Black
Dirty
Brown, Now
Below Ground
Uniformly Blue
Charred Mauve


----------



## purrtykitty (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you Erin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_





a classic, full of flare, modern mocha, point of view, purposefully red, runway ripened
stylesetter, sunset, tomorrow's coral






almost noir
black line
designer purple vs rave
industrial
petrol blue vs fly-by-blue
undercurrent vs bankroll






below ground
brown, now
charred mauve
dirty
greengrease
slick black
uniformly blue
zinc zone_


----------



## KarlaSugar (Mar 22, 2010)

With flash:





Without flash:


----------



## Miss QQ (Mar 25, 2010)

Originally posted by *erine1881*


----------



## Glassdoll (Mar 29, 2010)




----------



## iheartmakeup (Mar 30, 2010)

Below Ground & Brown, Now


----------



## bumblebees24 (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 31, 2010)

Pearglides






L to R: Undercurrent, Designer Purple, Petrol Blue, Industrial, Black line, Almost Noir

Undercurrent


----------



## Yushimi (Mar 31, 2010)

Display at the MAC Pro store for GPS & PG


----------



## jennylala (Mar 31, 2010)

A Classic






Runway Ripened






Stylesetter






Tomorrow's Coral


----------



## annielise (Mar 31, 2010)




----------



## s_lost (Apr 1, 2010)




----------



## sleepyhead (Apr 1, 2010)

*Greasepaint stick*
in both pix
row 1: Brown Now, Uniformly Blue, Slick Black 
row 2: Greengreae, Dirty
row 3: Zinc Zone, Below Ground, Charred Mauve

on paper (taken with flash)





on NC20 skin with strong yellow undertone(under direct sunlight)






*Pro Longwear Lipstain Marker*
in all pictures
row 1: Tomorrow's Coral, Runway Ripened, A Classic
row 2: Full of Flare, Modern Mocha, Purposefully Red
row 3: Stylesetter, Point of View, Sunset

on paper (taken with flash)





row 1 & 2 on NC 20 skin (natural lighting through windows)





with flash





row 2 & 3 on NC 20 skin (natural lighting through windows)





with flash






*Pearlglide Intense Eye Liner*
on paper





on NC 20 skin (natural lighting through windows)





i did some comparison swatches (names are labelled on the pictures, pictures are taken under direct sunlight)

























everything together under direct sunlight





flash





natural lighting through windows


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 2, 2010)

Swatched on NW20





*Greasepaint Sticks (GPS)*- Left to right: Brown Now, Greengrease, Uniformly Blue, Zinc Zone, Charred Mauve, Slick Black, Below Ground, Dirty





*Pearlglide Intense Liner*- Left to right: Almost Noir, Undercurrent, Petrol Blue, Industrial, Black Line, Designer Purple

Sunlight


----------



## jazm1n3s (Apr 2, 2010)

Top: Rave
Bottom: Undercurrent, Black Line, Designer Purple, Industrial, Almost Noir


----------



## annielise (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## soco210 (Apr 2, 2010)

STYLESETTER






PURPOSEFULLY RED





ORPHEUS, BLACK KARAT, *BLACK LINE*, DIRTY GPS





GREENGREASE, BELOW GROUND, DIRTY


----------



## aliciaface (Apr 2, 2010)

STYLESETTER


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 2, 2010)

swatches in NW25 skintone, no base:




Left to right: Below Ground GPS, Dirty GPS, Undercurrent p/g, Designer Purple p/g


----------



## juaini (Apr 4, 2010)

Dirty vs Wolf vs Sweet Sienna

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/4/2/2/1594653.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/4/2/2/1594654.JPG

Black Line vs BB Forest Metallic

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/4/2/2/1594655.JPG

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/4/2/2/1594656.JPG

Almost Noir vs Rave vs Smudged Violet

http://img.makeupalley.com/6/4/2/2/1594657.JPG


----------



## Leila_Lei (Apr 4, 2010)




----------



## ashpardesi (Apr 5, 2010)

.................


----------



## partymartyw (Apr 6, 2010)

NC20


----------



## AppleDiva (Apr 7, 2010)




----------



## eccentric (Apr 7, 2010)

Top - Bottom NC15, no base
Dirty greasepaint stick; Undercurrent and Designer Purple pearlglides.
(Dirty GPS swatch is super crappy because I did it real quick at my counter while waiting for help. Sorry!)


----------



## lovesongx (Apr 8, 2010)

These are quite big so I'm just linking them:
http://i44.tinypic.com/n4ftz7.jpg
L-R: Stylesetter, Runway Ripened, Greengrease, Greengrease smudged out, Below Ground, Below Ground smudged out, Slick Black, Slick Black smudged out, Designer Purple, Undercurrent, Petrol Blue

http://i42.tinypic.com/a9wc5w.jpg
Stylesetter, Runway Ripened

http://i39.tinypic.com/2pry3cy.jpg
Greengrease, Greengrease smudged out, Below Ground, Below Ground smudged out, Slick Black, Slick Black smudged out

http://i40.tinypic.com/v3lt9f.jpg
Designer Purple, Undercurrent, Petrol Blue


----------



## RayannaBanana (Apr 8, 2010)

Had to take these in a bit of a hurry.


----------



## cocodivatime (Apr 8, 2010)

From left to right:  On NC44 skintone

MAC Greengrease Greasepaint Stick
MAC Undercurrent Pearlglide
Urban Decay Covet 24/7 liner


(Enlarged pic in post below)

http://www.specktra.net/forum/attach...t-swatches-jpg


----------



## Karrie (Apr 13, 2010)




----------



## glowingface (Apr 16, 2010)

_Comparison swatches_






_MAC - GREASEPAINT STICK Dirty, Uniformly Blue, Below Ground,_
_Relaxed S/S, Gentle Lentil S/S, Greengrease, Charred Mauve, Zinc Zone, Indianwood P/P and Skinny Jeans by Benefit_


----------



## j_absinthe (Apr 17, 2010)

L to R (in sunlight):

Dirty (smudged), Industrial, Black Line, Designer Purple, Undercurrent (everyone must own.)


----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 20, 2010)

A few swatches on NW 45 skin.  Enjoy!

Top Row, Pearlglide liners (L to R): Industrial, Petrol Blue, Undercurrent
Bottom Row, Greasepaint Sticks (L to R): Slick Black, Below Ground, Brown Now, Greengrease, Charred Mauve, Zinc Zone, Dirty


----------



## only1angel (May 15, 2010)

Industrial Pearlglide liner on my lower lashline!


----------



## hil34 (Jul 10, 2010)

Below Ground, Dirty GPS. Full of Flare, Stylesetter Pro Longwear Lipstain Marker


----------

